# Greenup 4-11



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whites and Wipers again today. Whitemw showed up for some action and so did member Brian and his wife Theresa from Jackson showing us up!!
On a side note , KyJake came down to fish with us for maybe the last trip we'll see him as he is off to Florida Jake's one of the "older" posters who just happened to get to learn the computer a little bit. I've been fishing the dam for well over 30 yrs and I was a kid when I started, so that says something for Jakes' love of fishing. Always lends a hand or gives a tip. So Jake, you will be missed and we know you'll miss the mighty Ohio River but you will leave knowing you have the utmost respect and brotherly love that can be bestowed upon a person. You have a great time the rest of your life in Florida and you know the Bass get bigger down there. We'll be sitting on the rocks just watchin people have fun. You have some too, you've earned it. Here's a pic of you from the late 60's , when Saugers' were called "Jack salmon".


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice post Dave nice meeting u kyjake


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and thoughts.Not my last trip hopefully but probably my last season fishing the dam as we plan on selling home and farm before leaving which may take some time.Hope to get a lot of night fishing in for sauger in the next month with a few day trips in.
Jake


----------



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

I was the guy down there with whitemw, Daveo76...does anyone know how high is the water right now ??


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

About 28. You can check the "sticky" thread at the top and get the info too Top of the Ohio River page index


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=iln


----------



## jonny45601 (Mar 7, 2005)

Anybody know if the damn is able to be fished with all this rain?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, you can fish it. Fish close for White Bass and you'll snag a bunch of Drums when the water is like this too. Watch for shiners to go by you really close to shore.


----------



## jonny45601 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

Thanks patrickkk and daveo76

~D.L. Puckett


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

When typos go wrong. Ha. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

